# Fractional calipers



## PenWorks (Mar 7, 2008)

I had no idea there was such a thing, till I saw it mentioned somewhere around here. I just got two from Beall Tool company today.
I highly recomend them, the quality was better than HF. I seem to go through one of those every 6 months. It is just to cool of a tool. I will never have to squint and try and read another damn drill bit again !! [] 

disclaimer. this is an indepndant recomendation, I am no way associated with the Beall Tool company or paid any promotioanl fees  (although I would accept one)


----------



## Mudder (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't know how much the Beall goes for but Woodcraft also sells 2 styles of Fractional calipers.

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20126

http://woodcraft.com/family.aspx?familyid=20110


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 7, 2008)

The Beall is on sale now for 26.95

http://www.bealltool.com/products/measuring/calipers.php


----------



## DCBluesman (Mar 7, 2008)

Or this http://tinyurl.com/2daz57


----------



## Dario (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> I seem to go through one of those every 6 months.



[:0][:0][:0]  every 6 months?!

I know you turn a lot more than me but wow!  My caliper is still the one I got originally and I bought it used for less than $20.00 (eBay)!  It is Helios (Germany) all stainless steel dial caliper (not digital) and not fractional.[]

I was originally looking for Starrett but they always go up then.


----------



## Mudder (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> I seem to go through one of those every 6 months.



Anthony,

You do know it's a precision measuring device?


You cannot use them as a hammer, to pull nails, or cut wire. They should only be used to measure stuff. [:0]


----------



## DRP460 (Mar 7, 2008)

I've got an 80" vernier sitting on my bench, you read it right ... 80 inch (Not fraction). I'm trying to repair them as the box has rather large tire tracks on it.


----------



## woodman928 (Mar 7, 2008)

Grizzly has them too
Jay


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mudder_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Glass Scratcher (Mar 8, 2008)

Not to make any other point than to state that one cannot know if the $26 fractional caliper from Beall is significantly better than the $25 fractional caliper from HF or better than the one from Woodcraft without doing some metrology and calibration testing.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Mar 9, 2008)

To reply to Anthony's original post: yeah, the fractional calipers are pretty neat, aren't they? I got mine a couple years ago from Garrett Wade, and have had to replace the battery once. Other than that, no problem with them at all. Also like the fact that you can use them as a metric convertor! Some slick stuff!


----------



## loglugger (Mar 9, 2008)

Enco has them on sale for 19.95 model # AF317-1000, buy 50.00 and get free shipping code 3RFS08 good until may 8


----------



## titan2 (Mar 17, 2008)

I got the $29 one from WoodCraft.......it's great.  Tried two of the more expensive ones and they had problems.  The shop person said that the $29 one would be better........I agree!!!


----------



## Mudder (Mar 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> 
> 
> 
> Like Dario said, I have my pops Sterrett dial caliper that has been on my reloading bench for at least 15 years and I am sure it will be there for another 15 years, you get what you pay for.




Hmmm,

If they are Sterrets then they are probably junk and you should throw them away. [] I do however have a Starrett (what a difference an A makes) dial caliper that I have had since I was in machine shop in High School and coupled with the Mitutoyo digital I have at work I do believe that I have some quality tools. BTW, I also have a set of Etalon micrometers that I'm proud of coupled with an older Mitutoyo digital micrometer. I try to keep them in the best condition possible and they all easily meet the ISO standards for their class.

One thing that I have found from working in a machine shop is that instruments are not what they used to be. The other thing I learned is that people have little respect for the instruments owned by the company. I can buy a dial caliper from MSC for $20.00 when it goes on sale and if it lasts in the shop for a year then I am ahead because the environment that they are subjected to, the Starretts, Brown & Sharpes, Fowler's and many other instruments at 5 times the price or more do not last much over 2 years.


I also believe that if you dropped "Pops" Starrett on the floor a few times or dunked in the bucket of water by the lathe it would be little better than the $20.00 caliper pretty soon.


I have to both agree and disagree with you though. On the subject of mechanical dial calipers you absolutely do get what you pay for but I think you would be surprised at the difference between the Mitutoyo and the Harbor freight digital caliper. Especially given the amount of use the average penmaker would give it.


----------

